# Trojan 6 volt problem.



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Cos we have 280w of solar and only 160AH battery(2 80AH gels) decided to get more battery power.

Bought 2 6 volt Trojan T145 260AH. The guy who fitted solar put them in(under the side seat of van in an underfloor compartment), vented to outside. 

Next day he rang up and said he wasnt happy with the installation and came and removed them. He said the venting situation was not correct. The batteries are vented through the plastic caps which twist off. He said he would try and source different vent caps which were suitable but rang me yesterday saying he has had no luck with either Trojan uk or Trojan america.

Bloody marvellous.

I could put them in the garage but dont want to as its a lot of weight on the rear axle.

Does anybody have a solution to this? please, please.

Hence my AD in the classified.

Paul.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

He was probably trying to source some Hydro Caps which convert the gases into water which then drops back down into the battery & keeps the water level topped up

though I don't know if this is a suitable alternative to a properly externally vented battery

try here they maybe able to offer some advice :-

http://www.barden-uk.com/


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Trek, i have emailed them.

The vent caps on these have one small hole in them for a vent tube, these were then passed down through the floor to the outside but they looked unsecure and flimsy, He made another hole in each of the caps but was not happy with the result.

Are other batteries vented through the caps or all through the battery itself?

Paul.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*battry venting*

can you not make a box slightly bigger than the batteries,and run a tube from inside the box down through the floor, thin piece of mgf would do silicone the side to side & side to bottom joints to make it air tight and seal the lide with duck tape so you can tear it off to check the water now and again, ideally put two vent tubes through the floor one tube to near the top one close to the bottom. Not pretty but will do the trick.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Weldted

The battery box is in its own compartment in the base of the side seat. I did put sides on the lid of the compartment to make it taller thus accepting the increased height of Trojan 6 volts. It is however not possible to make it completely airtight due cabling/heater pipe etc.

Yes, the guy who fitted did run vent pipes from each vent cap down through the floor and outside. It did not look secure enough though, the vent caps/holes on these are not upto the job, kept coming off. As i say he rang me the next day, saying he wasn't happy with what he'd done and came back and removed them

I have looked on the site which Trek recommended and seen some hydrocaps which are meant to drastically reduce the possibility of gassing and reduce the need for watering.
I will contact them to see if they can be fitted to Trojans and are suitable for what i want.

Paul.


----------



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*battery ventilation*

I have just had a quick look on google. I see that you are now selling your batteries so I assume you have given up trying to find a solution?

http://www.caravanandmotorhomebooks.com/articles/battery_enclosures.htm

Les Jones.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: battery ventilation*



jonesy1 said:


> I have just had a quick look on google. I see that you are now selling your batteries so I assume you have given up trying to find a solution?
> 
> http://www.caravanandmotorhomebooks.com/articles/battery_enclosures.htm
> 
> Les Jones.


Hi Les
You have a PM.

Paul.


----------

